# Top Mozilla Firefox Extensions



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

After hearing all the great things about Firefox over Internet Explorer, and reading some more stuff about _
I decided to make the big switch! And I couldn't be happier.

There's lots of cool add on / extensions that make web browsing easier, and convenient.

I especially like:

ForecastFox - Neat little 5 day weather forecast toolbar
Image Zoom - great for zooming on people's photos in the forum
Download Toolbar - tidy download status toolbar
Paypal - sending money is a little more convenient
Colorful Tabs - Neat little colored tabs

So let's here em folks, what do you like with your firefox?

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I dig this one:

CustomizeGoogle
https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=743&application=firefox"

Because I use google all the time. This extension allows you to kill sponsor adds, and also when you are typing in search terms gives you handy hints and a count of websites that meet your criteria before you even click 'search' giving you some help refining your terms. Great add on.

Can't wait to see what others are using and loving!


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

There used to be one called Ook that I loved. I don't *think* it's been ported over to the newer versions. It let you right click anywhere and in that menu that comes up it had all your bookmarks.

Adblock
Adblock filterset updater
Colorful Tabs
Download Manager Tweak
Image Toolbar
Menu Editor
Tiny Menu
Flashblock


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...a list of all of my extensions:
http://www.turbomkt.com/mike/extension.html

Top of my list?

Adblock Filterset.G Updater 0.3.0.3
Adblock Plus 0.5.11.3
BookmarksHome 1.5.2
FireFTP 0.90.1.1
FirefoxView 0.31.3
FxIF 0.2.2
IE View 1.2.7
Launchy 4.2.0
Save Image in Folder 0.8
Save Link in Folder 1.0


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

Some other good ones, IMHO, are:
- SessionSaver - saves the URLs in all your tabs so that your browser is right where you left off when you restart it, even if it crashes - but beware the ninja posts.
- Linkification - Automatically detects any URL in text on webpages and converts it to a clickable link. No more copy-and-paste if someone mentions a website but doesn't link it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This is cool. I picked at least one or two extensions from each of the recommended add ons so far. I hope that linkification works as I picture it to work.

Good dice!

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone have any good extensions or skins for Firefox in XP? 

The Noia skin wouldn't load for me since it looks like it was designed for macs ;(

Am I doomed to only the default option? 

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

From my link above:

*Themes (10):*


Firefox (default) 2.0
Internet Explorer XP 1.5
Nautical 0.5.0
Nautical Blue 0.4.0 [selected]
Nautipolis for Firefox 1.0.28
Pinball 0.9.9.3
Plastikfox Crystal Clear 0.8
Platinum 1.0.1
Saferfox Xpanded 3.2.2
Silver Ice 2.3


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

switchproxy

http://extend.flock.com/details/switchproxy

use it to quickly switch between school proxy (free scientific journal subscriptions) and tor (http://tor.eff.org/ - when i'm feeling paranoid)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah Crap mike sorry I must have glanced over that in your large list. 

adin, that extension looks like it might be useful to me sometime.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It's all good, John


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone know a good spellcheck that runs with the latest version of firefox? Spellbound rings a bell, but I can't seem to pin point if it works with firefox. Also any new favorite extensions?

What say you folks?

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
I think you're looking for the development version of Spellbound.

Thread here. XPI Here.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Snap Links is a useful extension for forum browsing as it allows opening multiple links in new tabs.


----------

